# GSDCA-WDA National Championship



## Coopracing (Feb 23, 2011)

Hello all! I have a newbie question that I am just not sure on, or where to post it. I have this competition going on in my back yard this weekend and I plan on attending at least for part of the day. I just happened to find out about it actually. I am new to this and have not been to any of these trials, only visited a couple clubs. Is it ok, or good, bad, or ?? to take my 16 week old pup with me? I noticed most everyone at the club will have theirs crated while there. I just wanted to take mine and hang out and watch, but not sure it is a good idea.

Thanks in advance, and here is the link.

http://wdanational.com/index.html


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

This is a national competition; please leave your puppy home. You should go and watch to see what working dogs and protection sports are about. You'll like it.


----------



## Coopracing (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks, that is what i needed to know.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Coo - will try and be there tomorrow afternoon and/or Sunday AM.


----------



## wolfspirit (Dec 10, 2009)

My club (in Italy) just hosted the WUSV selection trials and there were people there with GSD puppies....


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

But, out of respect for the competitors, please leave the puppies at home. 

We were at a trial last year and a person who did train and trial was there to watch. She brought her dogs and was playing ball with her dogs right in front of multiple SUVs and dog trailers. The dogs in crates and trailers were going crazy. She was also walking a puppy around the same cars and trailers. Ir was not appreciated by the competitors nor the judge.


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

It is etiquette to leave your puppy at home. The competitors do not need any more distractions.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Will be at the stadium for a little bit in the AM to catch up with friends and watch some dogs. Cara is coming with me - ms 7 year old this past week....

Could not go today.... Puppies......


----------

